# Read RSS feeds from Kindle. Simple free way



## rssKindle (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello everyone.

Recently I got a new Kindle3 and found that it can't open RSS feeds.
I found few ways to read feeds from Kindle, but they was too difficult.
So, I made script that adapt RSS feeds for Kindle, maybe it will useful for you.

To read RSS feed from Kindle, just add "rsskindle.com/?url=" in front to feed URL.
Exemple: rsskindle.com/?url=http://rss.cnn.com/rss/edition.rss
Also you can create a short URL to your feed and use it from your Kindle, like rsskindle.com/?id=15

No ads, no registration, absolutely free. Service doesn't use your @kindle.com mailbox, so you shouldn't pay for incoming messages outside the U.S.

Please, feedback. I want to improve servise and make it more useful for all.

Thank you.

rsskindle.com


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

This works. Thanks for sharing. Now if only the keyboard were more user friendly for all those special characters.


----------



## Simon Lucas (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for this!  Have given it a quick try and seems to work very well.  Will be very useful to keep up with news whilst overseas!


----------

